# can i ride my horse in her own field?



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

i know this may seem really silly but i have always been lead to believe that you shouldn't ride your horse in their turnout field. The reason for this i was told was that they know where every bump,dip,whole etc etc is and if they want to be naughty it's an ideal opportunity. I'm bringing my mare back into riding and i feel more comfortable riding her in her field than out on the road in traffic. She is totally sane and sensible and would totally look after me out on the road but i would just feel more happier with a softer landing for this early stage of riding her again. The field i ride in has a few sheep and cows and i thought it might be fun to practice my bendstrying to herd the cows (just at a walk).

Is it safe and okay to ride my mare in her own field?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I ride mine in their own feild all the time, so I think it's fine. At least I've never had an issue.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

What kind of ground is it. mine isn't all that level put isn't too bad. Does this matter? What kind of work do you do in the field walk trot canter?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

netty, I think this is a great illustration of the difference between what's ideal and what's realistic.

Ideally, you'd have a nice, separate area with good footing to work your horse. Realistically, working her in her turnout area is better than working her along the road. 

At the very least you can walk and trot.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Maura i agree, i thought it much more sensible to ride on a softer surface for the scarier moments rather than meeting concrete. I just wasn't sure whether it would put too much stress on her limbs with being slightly uneven. My choice of course would be to have a gorgeous arena but i'm not so lucky right now I just board on a farm but it's as natural as i can get for my horse which i would choose over and over again above my own needs.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it more depends on how well you can handle your mare.

Yes, I agree to an extent to that saying in your original post but only that its where they graze so they're going to try and pull a few tricks. If you can handle your mare and she realizes you're in charge, she'll probably only try and get away with bad behavior the first few rides.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

she is quite a strong dominant mare who needs reminding of her responsibilities occassionally and does have a tendancy to push through with her shoulder but I am working on that. As soon as i remind her she is back to being a polite lady. She is fantastic in traffic and really looks after her rider and is never spooky and doesn't nap,bolt,buck or rear. She just hasn't been ridden for a while. I got on her the other day in the field and she was a little bit joggy but i just reminded her that it was her job to walk and she then settled right into her work.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like things went well.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

they did i'm really pleased with her and it's really reassuring that other people ride in the pasture field aswell. I was concerned i would be putting strain on her legs with it being slightly uneven.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Never heard of that! I say ride where ever you can.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

With my first mare, all we had to ride in were fields and pastures!

When I first got her, she definitely tested me to see what she could get away with--such as shooting her head down to start grazing or making a beeline for the barn since there were no fences!

Needles to say, that battle was soon won and our adventures were endless. I definitely got to know every dip, hole, and hill of the fields! So as your riding, make sure you pay attention to the footing and you should be good to go.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

that's what i thought maybe she might try dropping her shoulder out into a dip and off i would go. Oh well i'm sure she will test me at some stage just wonder what she will do. i'm sure i will put it on here when she does everyone likes a chuckle don't they?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I think just keeping it at a walk for a few rides would be good. 

You can get to know the lay of the land, as I'm sure she already does with it being her pasture and all, while keeping it at a pace that will help keep her from getting too bossy.

Good luck!


----------

